# Anyone have the navionics card for the great lakes?



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I would like to know what kind of detail I would get with this card for the area just west of killarney provincial park georgian bay area. Any help would be appreciated....Bob


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Do you mean the 'Great Lakes Maritime' chip?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Do you mean the 'Great Lakes Maritime' chip?


I don't know if thats what its called .I just know its a chip that covers the entire great lakes


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

georgian bay area even the cards cant do that place right ...watch for little white jugs ..that bad spot.. if your going there get the best card you can get..


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Desparate for a Navionics card on the way to Georgian Bay (Key and Pickerel River area) last year, I was able to find a Gold chip for Canada, including the great lakes. For the region that I was at, it had 10' contours and would show most rocks sticking out of the water; I considered that to be awesome. A few submerged boulders were missed. I don't know if there is same level of detail to the west.


----------

